# "My Private Idaho" forums



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

I was wondering if others are irritated clicking on a thread only to have a flag
come up whose administrator demands a password to access their forum 

Could their threads be put in a separate box and not included in the "common
square" when you open the page to APC? Although I'm not a member, my hat
is off to SWOAPE for not having this "sphincter" access to their discussions.
Thank you for being inclusive of others....

Bill Ruyle


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Bill,

I understand how you feel. Nobody likes to be excluded. 

However, please bear in mind that most of the private forums here are for club housekeeping and administration.


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks, Art, duly noted..I'm over it 

Bill


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Bill,

Glad to see you have been checking out our little section of APC. You are more then welcome to chime in if something interests you!

Part of our goal in getting a forum was to promote the hobby and hopefully let everyone see what goes on inside of a club, be it good or bad! At times, a private forum would be nice, but by having it out in the open, everyone can see what goes on behind the scenes in our club  

Hopefully this will motivate others to start up a local club in their area! That is the main reason we decided on a public forum. Also, thanks to Art for allowing us to have it. I don't know of any other plant forums that give local clubs an area quite like this!


----------



## chubasco (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks Matt and SWOAPE, for letting us outsiders participate. It's a nice gesture, much appreciated! 

Bill


----------

